# baroque music



## coolerbob (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi 

I would like to buy some baroque music to listen to while I work. I find it helpful and un-intrusive. I currently have:
Johann Sebastian Bach's Cello Suites Nos. 1 & 2
Mozart's Clarinet Quintet
Mozart's Concerto No. 20 In D Minor
Mozart's Concerto No. 21 In C Major

What else is good?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, coolerbob. Welcome to TC. 

Among those you have listed in your post, only the cello suites by Bach would classify as music from the Baroque era. (The ones by Mozart fall under the 'Classical' era.)

The three most prominent (Baroque) names that immediately to come to mind are Bach, Handel and Vivaldi. Of course, there are many more. Monteverdi, Corelli, Telemann, Scarlatti, to name four.

Vivaldi has written a ton of concerti. _The Four Seasons_ are set of a four concerti for violin. There are ones for Bassoon, two Mandolins that I like.

J.S.Bach: Brandenburg Concerti, Orchestral Suites, Violin/Harpsichord(or Keyboard) Concerti. I really like Bach's works for solo-instruments, especially those for the keyboard. Check out the Goldberg Variations, the English and French Suites.

Handel: Water Music, The Music for the Royal Fireworks, and some Concerto Grossi are some of my favourites.

I have named only the most famous of composer and compositions. I hope other members will share their favourites.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

When I started listening to classical music, the baroque era was my jumping off point also.  

I absolutely ADORE Bach's Cello Suites (listening to it right now in fact). He wrote a total of six, all of them worth owning. I would recommend Yo-Yo Ma's second two-disc recording he did in the 90s, called "Inspired by Bach" though there are other wonderful recordings of it as well (I have two others, Casals and Starker's recording from the late 90s). You can't go wrong with the Cello Suites.

And if you like that, then you would probably also like Bach's Sonatas (3) and Partitas (3) for solo violin (I prefer Rachel Podger's recording). At times it sounds like more than one violin is playing! 

Bach's Brandenburg Concertos (6 total) are a bit meatier, but is great stuff. I've got a very light recording of Rinaldo Alessandrini's which is a recording of the Brandenburgs I am happiest with.

Bach's Orchestral Suites (4 total) are good, but especially the 2nd (which highlights a lot of flute) and the 3rd (especially for the Air!).

(I'm a bit partial to Bach! LOL)

I find Vivaldi's Four Seasons is really great place to start-- beautifully melodic stuff, not quite as complex as Bach).

And if you ever decide to get Pachelbel's Canon in D, make sure you get Paillard's recording (you can find it on Amazon)-- as far as I'm concerned, everyone else botches it up. 

Those spcific performers are only my own preference-- ANY recording of the above mentioned pieces would be good-- don't take my word for it! 

You can also often find compilations of Baroque music that cover excerpts from a lot of those composers from the era (many of which Opus67 has mentioned) which could give you a good sampling of their work. Its really hard to go wrong with Baroque IMO.

Coolerbob, I hope you have fun making new musical discoveries!  

~ josh


----------



## Marina (Dec 7, 2007)

As I play the flute, I could suggest a few baroque works (perhaps my favourite works – Bach’s Sonatas for flute (BWV 1013, 1030, 1031, 1033, 1034, 1039), and Vivaldi’s concerti for flute and orchestra. 

And, why not, Mozart’s concerto for flute and harp (KV 299) – (… perhaps, not baroque enough, but so, so, so beautiful!  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

coolerbob said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to buy some baroque music to listen to while I work. I find it helpful and un-intrusive. I currently have:
> Johann Sebastian Bach's Cello Suites Nos. 1 & 2
> ...


*
What else is good????? * Too much to list here, and Mozart is Classic not Baroque 
You have some homework to do CB but doubtless you will get a lot of suggestions it should keep you occupied for ages


----------



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

visit www.dorian.com - they have wonderful baroque music in their catalog. 
my current favorite is Corellisante from the baroque ensembe, REBEL.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I'm a Bach fanatic- but here are some of my faves:

1. Art of Fugue
2. Musical Offering
3. I second Eph's rec for Podger's violin sonatas/partitas
4. The English Suites
5. Violin Concerti

You might also want to try some of Tartini's violin concerti- it's not too easy to get recordings, but they're fairly good.

Also, check out some of the baroque samplers. I'm usually adverse to samplers, but they might help you get a feel for what you like.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I am enjoying Tomaso Albinoni's Concerto A Cinque no 12 and no 9 as well as his trumpet concerto


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

I would recomend Handel's opera, "Rinaldo". the original 1711 version with Cecilia Bartoli singing the role of Almirena, with The Academy of Ancient Music under the direction of Christopher Hogwood. 

It's a great opera, and the thunderstorms and birds chirping add a nice touch to the music.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

CampOfTheSaints said:


> I would recomend Handel's opera, "Rinaldo". the original 1711 version with Cecilia Bartoli singing the role of Almirena, with The Academy of Ancient Music under the direction of Christopher Hogwood.
> 
> It's a great opera, and the thunderstorms and birds chirping add a nice touch to the music.


 It's that good, they even named two international footballers after it!!!


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello

Am new to the forum but have loved Baroque music for a long time but am still discovering some gorgeous new music every day. That's what I love about classical music - the finding of rare treasures and just the almost limitless exploration.

Anyway, I won't recommend specific pieces yet (will come on to that later!) But I will suggest some fabulous composers that you might like to investigate:


Charpentier - some gorgeous choral music from this French master. I absolutely adore this composer.

Marin Marais - fabulous viola pieces, moving, beautiful and the recordings by Jordi Savall are some highlights of my collection

Rameau - his overtures are very dramatic with fantastic rhythms. This composer always puts a smile on my face

My laptop battery is about to go so will write more later

G'night

J


----------

